# Looking for Campsite with buses to Leeds



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Looking for a site for two Vans next week (Jan 2013) with public transport into Leeds.

Were going up to see family, but can't find a suitable site.
Hardstanding and electric required.

Cheers


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

There's a CL in Yeadon called Warm Lane Farm and they have hook-ups, but no shower block. The train station for Yeadon is within a mile of the site. Trains go from there into Leeds.

Colin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a look also at BritStops and Motorhome Stopovers. There is usually a bus stop outside of a pub etc. As long as you buy a drink or have a snack.
Alan


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have tried to do the same and found this one

http://www.st-helenas.co.uk/

Its a decent site - we have stayed on it - and the nearest public transport is 1 mile away at Leeds/Bradford airport, with a regular service into Leeds centre.

BUT you can't walk to the airport, the roads are too dangerous in my opinion. A taxi should not cost too much though.

We have family in Rodley, and they picked us up to do the required baby sitting


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2187

Open all year, close to many bus stops.

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/calderdale_huddersfield/journey_planning/holmfirth/

Holmfirth = c1hr to central Leeds. Buses every 15mins peak/ then half hourly to Huddersfield rail station connect to trains to Leeds, also every 15mins daytime and early evening.

If you dont have concessionary bus passes a combined bus/rail ticket bought on the bus is available.

Or taxi into the railway station would be a tenner or less


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi St. Aubyns

Pity there isn't a campsite at Rodley. We were going to look for one there!

We moored up in our narrow boat in April and found that little Turkish restaurant where you take your own wine. We had a super meal there and they made us so welcome.

Val


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

oldtart said:


> Hi St. Aubyns
> 
> Pity there isn't a campsite at Rodley. We were going to look for one there!
> 
> ...


Rodley pubs are great to! The Railway,the Rodley Barge and a little further on past the marina on the way to Leeds, The Abbey. 

We have thought of visiting the marina to see if we could overnight there, they do have some motorhomes parked there, it would be perfect for us 

Strange how things work out - I used to skipper Adams Ark for Doncaster Council and often moored at Rodley, and now our son lives in a canal side house there! strange world!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Certainly is!

I never thought about that as we met the manager and his dog and also bought stuff there.

We do know the area as Dave and I met at Leeds Teachers' Training College, Beckett Park many years ago!

Might give it a try.

Val


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi riverboat2001,

If you are in the Caravan Club, there is a CL on Pool Bank that might be suitable. The site is located about a quarter of a mile from the junction of the A-660 (Leeds to Otley road) and the A-658 (Harrogate to Bradford road).

The A-660 has a regular bus service into Leeds from Otley and Ilkley. There is also a pub (which also does food) called the Dyneley Arms, at the junction of the two main road roads, next to the traffic lights. The bus stop into Leeds is next to the pub.

Details of the site are:

G D & C E Waterhouse,
Rawson Garth,
Pool Bank Farm,
Pool in Wharfedale, 
Otley,
LS21 1EU

Tel. 0113 284 3221
Email. [email protected]

The site is open all year round and is well used. It has electric hook ups, hardstandings, a toilet and is suitable for motorhomes. The site is not in Pool village, which is about three quarters of a mile further down Pool Bank towards Harrogate. The A-660 (bus route) is a straight road into Leeds through Bramhope, Adel, Headingley and Hyde Park. It is 7 miles to the city centre from the pub.

Ian


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry - duplicate post.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I had to bollock the owner last time due to overgrown prickly hedge that gives the van a good scrapping on the right turn up top entering the pitches. The bus stops outside are incorrectly timetabled on last call, the one on the site side of the road is Otley bound. As previous post just walk up to the main Leeds road for bus to Leeds and Sam Smiths pub on the corner.£12 per night plus electric on meter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The two CLs with easy bus links to Leeds are Warm Lane and Rawson Garth:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4313

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4859

We haven't used either for a couple of years but my preference was always for Warm Lane. Unfortunately ISTR that this CL closes during January and February but if you phone the owner she may be able to accomodate you. It's a very basic site but in a very convenient place and the owners are lovely people.

Rawson Garth is much more a commercial undertaking but has good hardstandings and excellent views. It's quite a good distance to the bus stop (and a steep hill) but no problem if you're fit and healthy. Access is up a steep and winding track.

Of the two I'd go for Warm Lane every time but others would I'm sure disagree. Read the reviews.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

On more vote for Warm Lane - lovely people!

Colin


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

iansmithofotley said:


> Hi riverboat2001,
> 
> If you are in the Caravan Club, there is a CL on Pool Bank that might be suitable. The site is located about a quarter of a mile from the junction of the A-660 (Leeds to Otley road) and the A-658 (Harrogate to Bradford road).
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, got family staying there tonight to check it out. We quite like the sound of a day trip to Otley. The reviews on UKCampsite, are not too favourable, including the electricity being metered.

Let you know how we got on.

PS we did try a few of the others, St Helena's although advertised as all year round, isn't. It's storage open after October!


----------

